# Live from the beach again.



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Got 4 mullet yakked out between 150 and 250 yards in the same spot. Got longer leaders this time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Gitrdone. I'm working nightshift so I was watching your reports last night.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

We were out till 245 last night. Come on out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So I've got 14' leaders now 3' 145lb 7 strand and 10-11' of weedeater line and about 15 minutes apart 2 of my reals got slammed to about 3 seconds, went slack, then we pulled in our main lines, one 85lb one 100lb braid. Did I do something wrong or is there something huge out there?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

4 baits, 4 runs 4 cut lines. 

Longer leaders next year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Dang!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Right behind the Catholic church. Only had 7 leaders. I'm done for this trip, going back to Arkansas tomorrow. If anyone wants to come out tonight I'd kind of like to see what was doing this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

If you're running straight braid, that is your problem. We run heavy mono topshots to take all the abuse from the bar, and any other abrasive structure they might find...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Two of them had straight braid, but the other two were 50lb mono.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

AdrenB said:


> If you're running straight braid, that is your problem. We run heavy mono topshots to take all the abuse from the bar, and any other abrasive structure they might find...



Two were braid and, one was 50lb mono and the other was 40lb mono.


----------



## Kcurtisjr (Feb 14, 2016)

I recommend circle hooks on your setups. They are all I use for shark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I use 16/0 circles exclusively


----------



## Bayman12 (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice


----------

